# Mechagodzilla vs. the Kaiju (Pacific Rim)



## Nikushimi (Jul 16, 2013)

Instead of continuing the Jaeger program or building that stupid wall, the PPDC goes for the third option and calls in a special favor from the JSDF. 


*Location:* Hong Kong at night; MG starts on the shore, the Kaiju come out of the sea.
*Distance:* 500m
*Knowledge:* MG pilots have generic knowledge on the Kaiju; Kaiju have none.
*Mindset:* Does it really matter? 
*Conditions/Restrictions:*
-Each version of Mechagodzilla fights each of the Kaiju one-at-a-time.
-No rest, repair, or reload inbetween fights; the MGs have to fight them all non-stop.

*Scenario 1:* Original Mechagodzilla
*Scenario 2:* Mechagodzilla II
*Scenario 3:* Kiryu (Absolute Zero Cannon is operational)

They each fight their way through:

Trespasser
Onibaba
Knifehead
Leatherback
Otachi
Scunner
Raiju
Slattern

Which of these Mechagodzillas will prove to be the smartest choice for deployment?


----------



## Bioness (Jul 16, 2013)

Any version of Mechagodzilla is above what is shown in Pacific Rim, they all clear.

Seriously people should just stop right now with this Godzilla Monster vs Pacific Rim shit, 9 times out of 10 unless you pick some very weak and minor Kaiju, the Godzilla verse will win in a stomp.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 16, 2013)

At first, I thought you were linking me to something credible, like a detailed calculation of Godzilla's thermonuclear breath or something.

What do I care what a couple of random NFers think? They didn't even explain anything beyond "Lol Kiryu wins."



> Any version of Mechagodzilla is above what is shown in Pacific Rim, they all clear.
> 
> Seriously people should just stop right now with this Godzilla Monster vs Pacific Rim shit, 9 times out of 10 unless you pick some very weak and minor Kaiju, the Godzilla verse will win in a stomp.



I know that. That's why I have the MGs going through the entire gauntlet without repair or re-equipment.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 16, 2013)

When they won't get damaged from these kaiju and they each use some kind of unlimited energy weapon I don't see why that is a concern.

To put it in perspective each of them are capable of tanking multiple hits from Godzilla's atomic breath.

MechaGodzilla has a massive arsenal of weapons as well as a forcefield that could shred Godzilla's skin.
MechaGodzilla II has a synthetic diamond coat and paralysis missiles.
MachaGodzilla III/Kiryu has an Absolute Zero Cannon and that is really all that needs to be said.

Each of them can also fly.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 16, 2013)

Godzilla 2000 is within Rim's level.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 16, 2013)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Godzilla 2000 is within Rim's level.



This is accurate, although that version is almost identical to the one in Godzilla vs. Megaguirus, whom survived the black hole.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 16, 2013)

None of the MGs have unlimited missiles. And at least Kiryu did run out of power after rampaging out of control for a day (without even using AZC or flight).

The Absolute Zero Cannon has a charge time and probably requires a good deal of power to operate. I don't imagine it could be spammed without quickly depleting Kiryu's power reserves, and that's bad when it can only target one Kaiju at a time and must keep going through them.

In terms of firepower, most of what the MGs have to offer isn't enough to bring down a Category 1 Kaiju without difficulty. The confrontation would inevitably escalate to physical combat, which is what the MGs seem to have been primarily built for and which is probably where the MGs would end up murdering most of the Kaiju with ease.

But then you gotta factor in power reserves and the cumulative damage sustained from fighting through the Kaiju gauntlet.

Honestly, I could see at least Kiryu going down due to damage/loss of power, since it seems to be the weakest of the three in terms of both durability and power supply (even though AZC is by far the best offensive tool any of them have to offer).


----------



## Bioness (Jul 16, 2013)

I said unlimited ENERGY weapons.



Though don't worry they can continue to use their missiles until they run out (which has never happened).

The power supply problem is fixed in the second film with MechaGodzilla III/Kiryu, and even in the first film it can be recharged remotely.

The Absolute Zero Cannon has a 7 second charge time based on the first usage. (skip to 1:00)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWOQTgCxOX8[/YOUTUBE]

However Kiryu can still move and fight while the Absolute Zero Cannon is charging and can even delay the firing until it can make sure the cannon lands.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpRNnsmEWZA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## RyokoForTheWin (Jul 17, 2013)

Lol Kiryu wins.

Come on, somebody had to say it.

In all seriousness though, I agree that the unlimited energy weapons take this fight.


----------



## Cava (Jul 18, 2013)

leatherback would probably crush all 3 mechagodzillas. i am a big fan of the godzillaverse but c'mon if these 3 mechs run on electricity its BYE BYE with 1 emp wave from leatherback. surprised nobody said anything about this.


----------



## Neo-jplaya (Jul 18, 2013)

Cava said:


> leatherback would probably crush all 3 mechagodzillas. i am a big fan of the godzillaverse but c'mon if these 3 mechs run on electricity its BYE BYE with 1 emp wave from leatherback. surprised nobody said anything about this.


the only thing though is Kiryu is also powered by it's soul if I recall, since it was built fromthe remains of Godzilla 54.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 18, 2013)

Cava said:


> leatherback would probably crush all 3 mechagodzillas. i am a big fan of the godzillaverse but c'mon if these 3 mechs run on electricity its BYE BYE with 1 emp wave from leatherback. surprised nobody said anything about this.



1) It requires a rather long charge time
2) Supposedly it only effects digital equipment because Gipsy Danger was unaffected by it (bullshit cop out)
3) Even if it were to get it off, what next? Cause it sure as hell isn't going to damage them enough before their systems come back online.



Neo-jplaya said:


> the only thing though is Kiryu is also powered by it's soul if I recall, since it was built fromthe remains of Godzilla 54.



No it is not. The bones can control it, but when its power runs out Kiryu stops. This was actually a plot point when it first encountered Godzilla and went on a rampage, the Defense Force had to watch and wait an hour before it shut down.


----------



## RyokoForTheWin (Jul 18, 2013)

Mechagodzilla is probably analog too.


----------



## Cava (Jul 18, 2013)

Bioness said:


> 1) It requires a rather long charge time
> 2) Supposedly it only effects digital equipment because Gipsy Danger was unaffected by it (bullshit cop out)
> 3) Even if it were to get it off, what next? Cause it sure as hell isn't going to damage them enough before their systems come back online.
> 
> ...


it affects electronic-based equipments (gypsy danger was nuclear-powered, hence it didn't go down like the other 3) so yea it all comes down to what the 3 mechagodzillas are powered by, but honestly i can't think of what other shit they can run on besides electricity lol. and yes it will damage them... since when are the mechagodzillas invincible without their firepower ?.? godzilla basically rip the shit out of all 3, and they were MOBILE. imagine if they can't move, lol.



Neo-jplaya said:


> the only thing though is Kiryu is also powered by it's soul if I recall, since it was built fromthe remains of Godzilla 54.


no its powered by electricity/nuclear/maybe diesel (lol) but definitely not the "soul" of godzilla. the rampage was cuz of some dna/memory triggered by the bones used in the structure of kiryu.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm genuinely curious what exactly you think a nuclear power plant generates.


----------



## KaiserWombat (Jul 18, 2013)

Well, all I know for certain is that Showa Mechagodzilla is clearly winning this gauntlet with the most amount of style and swagger:

[YOUTUBE]CX-ZGzVXohs[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]zi_BTGHp2Dk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cava (Jul 18, 2013)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> I'm genuinely curious what exactly you think a nuclear power plant generates.



are you sure you are in the right topic?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 18, 2013)

Yes, I'm very sure. What exactly do you think a nuclear power plant produces that would make Gypsy Danger immune to an EMP?


----------



## Bioness (Jul 18, 2013)

KaiserWombat said:


> Well, all I know for certain is that Showa Mechagodzilla is clearly winning this gauntlet with the most amount of style and swagger:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]CX-ZGzVXohs[/YOUTUBE]



Press play and open each spoiler tag slowly.


----------



## Cava (Jul 19, 2013)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Yes, I'm very sure. What exactly do you think a nuclear power plant produces that would make Gypsy Danger immune to an EMP?


how does a nuclear plant got to do with ANYTHING relevant to this topic? nobody is talking about godzilla, and afaik nothing was said on what mechagodzillas run on (showa probably from some alien voodoo, MG2 n kiryu probably electricity, maybe coal.. /sarcasm)

really don't get whats ur point.

ps. only info i can get so far is garuda has a nuclear reactor that was supposed to explode instead of rodan in GxMG2. don't know shit about the other mechagodzillas.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 19, 2013)

Mechagodzilla comfortably clears in all three scenarios


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 19, 2013)

> 2) Supposedly it only effects digital equipment because Gipsy Danger was unaffected by it (bullshit cop out)



this is incorrect.

It's not that it only effects digital but rather it effects everything other than whatever gypsy was.

so unless


----------



## Bioness (Jul 19, 2013)

Cava said:


> how does a nuclear plant got to do with ANYTHING relevant to this topic? nobody is talking about godzilla, and afaik nothing was said on what mechagodzillas run on (showa probably from some alien voodoo, MG2 n kiryu probably electricity, maybe coal.. /sarcasm)
> 
> really don't get whats ur point.
> 
> ps. only info i can get so far is garuda has a nuclear reactor that was supposed to explode instead of rodan in GxMG2. don't know shit about the other mechagodzillas.



I will say this in as concise and clear as possible.

Gypsy Danger from the movie Pacific Rim used a nuclear reactor as its energy source.

When Leatherback used its EMP ability, it was stated that all digital equipment and Jaggers were disabled.

However by luck of fucking plot Gypsy Danger was not affected by this, despite clearly being a massive fucking mecha, because it was not digital but analog/nuclear.


----------



## Cava (Jul 19, 2013)

Bioness said:


> I will say this in as concise and clear as possible.
> 
> Gypsy Danger from the movie Pacific Rim used a nuclear reactor as its energy source.
> 
> ...



yes i understood all this.. which is why i said the MGs would get crushed by leatherback (if the MGs are powered by electricity) EMP waves basically fry antyhing electronic.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 19, 2013)

Funfact, nuclear powerplants generate electricity meaning the EMP thing is total bullshit and completely unusable.


----------



## blademan9999 (Dec 30, 2013)

What about all the Kaiju's at once, that would probably be a better match.


----------



## willyvereb (Dec 30, 2013)

Besides, I'm rather tired of people beleiving that EMP is something like a God-given super hax against all electric equipment.
Fun fact, most military vehicles have considerable shielding against EMP nowadays.
Sure, sufficiently strong surges can take these down but so would a larger explosive blow a hole in a tank's armor.
There's also the fact that Mechagodzilla uses energy weapons which do require your machinery to have sufficient shielding.
And it has superior output compared to Jaegers.

Basically what Cava says is the equivalent of claiming Ichigo stomps the continent-planet level Juubi because he managed to beat the citybuster Aizen.
It does not compute.

Seriously, use your brain instead of relying on this retarded "EMP magic" argument.


----------



## Tanduayxxx (Dec 30, 2013)

Mecha godzilla slaughterstomps.. 

Pacific rim kaijus are relatively weak compared to mecha godzilla and other kaijus in godzilla universe except for some.


----------

